# Lowrance green box flashers



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I guess most of them are pretty old. Does anybody have experience with these that can describe how well they work and if they are difficult. I seen a few on ebay selling at what is an affordable price for me and wondering if they are a good deal or just ugly ice shanty decoration


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I had an older one that I've used. Powered it off two 6volt lantern batteries.
It worked good, I could track lures going up & down, ect.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont even know how to read them but are they still usefull for ice fishing , compared to a modern portable fish finder ? I am just wondering what I should go with as a beginner on a budget , an old flasher or newer portable type fish finder.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the old green box displays information exactly like the new flashers. 0' is at the top, then go around the circle until the flasher marks (shows) bottom. Between the top and bottom represents the entire water column where you will see the fish and your lure. 

the multi colors of newer flashers (more information) and their higher sensitivity is why theres no rush to get green box flashers. my advice is to save your money until you can get any of the newer style multi-color flashers. vexilar/marcum/lowrance/humminbird etc. 

people get confused by the look of the circular display but as soon as you use one it takes about 10 seconds for the confusion to disappear.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

you are better of to look for one in a garage sale,,some people think they are gold,,I bought one like new for $7 ,,we use it in Canada works good in a heated Shack ,,kind of erratic in the cold I think the part that spins has grease that is thick in the cold ,,the grease has been in it since the 70's


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwater........very well put information..........


----------

